
Preceden Creates Parallel Timelines and Charts - Timeline - Lifehacker - matt1
http://lifehacker.com/5499117/preceden-creates-parallel-timelines-and-charts
======
matt1
There's nothing quite like checking your daily stats right before heading to
bed and noticing you had 5x as many signups today as your previous max. :)

------
samdk
Preceden's been on here a couple of times before for those who haven't seen
it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1114834>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1157444>

